# MOLLENDO - Puerto Bravo!



## partenos (Jun 25, 2009)

cool pics...bravo por mollendo..,,, se que deben haber mas fotos y mas cheveres....


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Este thread va muuuy lento.


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Hey perdon x la ausencia estuve de viaje pero ahi pongo mas fotos :cheers:.*

*







*


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

^^ algo puede hacerse en lugar de esas casonas al fondo de la primera foto


----------



## jocho (Apr 11, 2010)

uomo_111 said:


> *Hey perdon x la ausencia estuve de viaje pero ahi pongo mas fotos :cheers:.*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Me gustaría mucho que se repararan esas casas de la Isla Ponce, no pensé que estaban tan deterioradas... empiezan a compararse al propio Castillo Forga hno:


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Bueh tengo entendido que esos edificios eran parte del Ferrocarril que ahora son de privados y al otro lado es como una piscina natural.*


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Mas del Ch. de Mollendo*
































*Bueh mas tomas de estos edificios amarillos!*


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

excelentes fotos


----------



## janco (Dec 26, 2007)

arequipa es tan grande no se puede hablar de las playas de arequipa ,mencionando a mollendo y a camana en realidad estas son otras ciudades dentro de arequipa , las cuales albergan muchisimas playas , grande mollendo


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Tipicas casas mollendinas*


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Bellas casonas Mollendinas... :drool:


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

interesantes estas casonas de madera


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Simpre me gustaron las casonas del centro historico de mollendo,, son tan porteñas, pero este año las veo algo descuidaditas , y esos viejos edifcios de la isla, deberian repotenciarlos, recupearlos, talves con piscinas y hacer un buen hotel,, tiene una ubicacion privilegiada..


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Muy buen thread, tengo muy gratos recuerdos de Mollendo


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Pues si sobre todo las casonas cerca al malecon Ratti supongo que por la misma humedad. pero el resto estan muy bien pintadas.*

*la municipalidad de Mollendo esta tratando de ciudar el ch. de la ciudad segun mi amigo Mollendino el quizo hacer una nueva contruccion pero la municipalidad le prohibiò destruir su antigua casona.*



AQPCITY said:


> Simpre me gustaron las casonas del centro historico de mollendo,, son tan porteñas, pero este año las veo algo descuidaditas , y esos viejos edifcios de la isla, deberian repotenciarlos, recupearlos, talves con piscinas y hacer un buen hotel,, tiene una ubicacion privilegiada..


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Mas de Mollendo :cheers:*


*







*

*







*

*







*


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Un lugar muy agradable.Debo conocerlo.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos!


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

me encantan esas casas de madera.


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hay muchas casas asi solo que algunas no estan en buen estado
como es el caso del castillo forga ^^



JmC3dmodelator said:


> me encantan esas casas de madera.


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*El Icono de Mollendo - castillo Forga *

*Lastima que este en mal estado*


----------



## jocho (Apr 11, 2010)

El sufrimiento del Castillo Forga no tiene cuando acabar hno:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Aequipa tan linda y tan descuidada =( 

Mollendo tiene de todo para ser una balneario de éxito.. solo que le falta exclusividad haha


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

cuando recuperaran ese castillo?


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Esperemos que pronto el icono de Mollendo mejore.*



EFVF said:


> cuando recuperaran ese castillo?





jocho said:


> El sufrimiento del Castillo Forga no tiene cuando acabar hno:


*Bueh en si Mollendo è una ciudad bella y seria injusto decir que todo esta descuidado por el contrario esta bien cuidado, pero no è el Caso del castillo Forga *



tacall said:


> Aequipa tan linda y tan descuidada =(
> 
> Mollendo tiene de todo para ser una balneario de éxito.. solo que le falta exclusividad haha


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*mas del Castillo Forga*













*







*


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Dos del Interior del castillo.*

*Me Imagino que en sus buenas epocas pro dentro era como una joya realmente hermoso y las vistas hacia el mar Inmejorable è hora de recuperarlo* ^^


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

El "castillo" Forga, es bonito, pero las autoridades lo dejan languidecer ...


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

que malas condiciones de conservación tiene el castillo


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

No esta conservado, esta abandonado. 


Y bastantes casonas que tienen vista al mar estan prácticamente destrozadas por el tiempo y el nulo mantenimiento.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

me parece que hay un problema de litigio de la propiedad del castillo forga,, es incomprendible, Mollendo tiene un muy buen alcalde, reelegido varias veces, y en general se le nota bastantes obras buenas, pero el castillo forga sigue siendo el talon de aquiles.

Hojala en un futuro cercano vemos recuperado este icono del balneario mas representativo de toda la costa sur peruana.


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Si he escuchado muy buenos comentarios del Alcalde de Mollendo y que le interesa bastante recuperar el Ch. de Mollendo*



AQPCITY said:


> me parece que hay un problema de litigio de la propiedad del castillo forga,, es incomprendible, Mollendo tiene un muy buen alcalde, reelegido varias veces, y en general se le nota bastantes obras buenas, pero el castillo forga sigue siendo el talon de aquiles.
> 
> Hojala en un futuro cercano vemos recuperado este icono del balneario mas representativo de toda la costa sur peruana.


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Del castillo Forga a la Catedral -- H E R M O S A * :banana:




























*Interior*


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

¿que estilo tiene la catedral de Mollendo?


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Que lástima el estado en que se encuentra el Castillo de Forga y realmente me sorprende ya que es una construcción emblemática del Puerto de Mollendo, sobre el estilo de la catedral me parece bastante ecléctico me parece que predominan los elementos neoclásicos aunque también hay elementos románicos.

saludos


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

Le veo un parecido x dentro a la catedral de Arequipa


----------



## jogopo (Sep 5, 2009)

El interior y la distribucion es identica a la de la iglesia La Recoleta de Arequipa.
Mollendo como ciudad es muy bonita y especial, pero como balniario uke:, ya ni siquiera albatroz se salva de la invacion de carpas, ollas y demas costumbres.... que ya todos sabemos de donde vienen.
Ahora las playas de arizona y los respectivos sombreros son las unicas que se salvan.


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

È lamentable las primeras playas ya que hasta te dan bolsas y afiches para mantener la playa limpia pero termina mal  - pero no tadas la playas como dices



jogopo said:


> El interior y la distribucion es identica a la de la iglesia La Recoleta de Arequipa.
> Mollendo como ciudad es muy bonita y especial, pero como balniario uke:, ya ni siquiera albatroz se salva de la invacion de carpas, ollas y demas costumbres.... que ya todos sabemos de donde vienen.
> Ahora las playas de arizona y los respectivos sombreros son las unicas que se salvan.


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Una mas del interior de la catedral de Mollendo*


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

siguiente


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Seguimos con las playas de Mollendo - CATARINDO* :cheers:











*Este è un dia movido*









*Este un dia normal - cuando el mar parece una piscina *


----------



## jocho (Apr 11, 2010)

Catarindo... he ido dos veces en mi vida y en ambas el mar me sacó la miershhhhhh hno: :lol: quiero regresar!!

El mar movido... que miedo!!!


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

que buenas fotos, ahí estuve en Año Nuevo


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

catarindo es traicionera.. pero bacan.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

La veo mejor Catarindo, las palmeras le darán un "buevo" look... me parece o volvió a ser más notoria las piedras que la arena que trajeron hace unos años.

Traicionero es el mar de Puerto Inca, casi se quedan sin moderador.... xD


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

me encantan las playas de bahia cerrada, y ademas se ve q hay locales para tomar una refrescante cerveza y un delicioso ceviche...hasta esperar el sunset.
q bueno conocer mas del litoral arequipeño.


----------



## AQP166 (Jul 15, 2009)

Catarindo no es la playa llena de piedras al lado de una estación de la unsa?


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Gracias x sus comentarios posteo mas fotos* 



AQP166 said:


> Catarindo no es la playa llena de piedras al lado de una estación de la unsa?


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Si y sobre todo agradable el Lugar, desde el segundo nivel los atardeceres son unicos. x cierto en catarindo encuentras el Mejor Perol de Mollendo

*




papiriqui said:


> me encantan las playas de bahia cerrada, y ademas se ve q hay locales para tomar una refrescante cerveza y un delicioso ceviche...hasta esperar el sunset.
> q bueno conocer mas del litoral arequipeño.


----------



## Chanchamayo (Dec 21, 2007)

Muy linda tus fotos Uomo, como siempre tan bueno fotografiando... 
Cuàntos habitantes tiene Mollendo y a cuàntas horas de Arequipa(capital) queda?

Se ve interesante, me gustan sus casitas de madera en el CH.... se ve tan tierno...


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

bravazas las pics igual me kedo con MEJIA!!! ^^


----------



## al_7heaven (Nov 19, 2007)

Chanchamayo said:


> Muy linda tus fotos Uomo, como siempre tan bueno fotografiando...
> Cuàntos habitantes tiene Mollendo y a cuàntas horas de Arequipa(capital) queda?
> 
> Se ve interesante, me gustan sus casitas de madera en el CH.... se ve tan tierno...


...Mollendo tiene 26 000 habitantes aproximadamente, y queda a 1 1/2 horas de la ciudad de Arequipa kay:


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

al_7heaven said:


> ...Mollendo tiene 26 000 habitantes aproximadamente, y queda a 1 1/2 horas de la ciudad de Arequipa kay:


yo en mi camioneta la hago en una hora ^^


----------



## al_7heaven (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ ...digamos que es el promedio, porque bien lo podrías hacer en 40 min si sabes como


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

40 min /1 hora... :nuts: tremendo paleo,, solo en la variante te tiras 1 hora en trafico, del km 48 a matarani es 40 minutos y hasta mollendo 10 minutos mas.. un trayecto de 125 km , para llegar en 40 minutos deberas ir a 160 km/h desde arequipa +/- 

Los buses hacen el trayecto en 2 horas 1/4


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Gracias de nuevo por los coment :banana:*

*tu siempre Al_7 bien informado con los datos* 



al_7heaven said:


> ^^ ...digamos que es el promedio, porque bien lo podrías hacer en 40 min si sabes como


*a la proxima tratare de no olvidarme el cargador* :cheers:



Victor23peru said:


> bravazas las pics igual me kedo con MEJIA!!! ^^


*Obvio* :lol: 



Chanchamayo said:


> Muy linda tus fotos Uomo, como siempre tan bueno fotografiando...
> Cuàntos habitantes tiene Mollendo y a cuàntas horas de Arequipa(capital) queda?
> 
> Se ve interesante, me gustan sus casitas de madera en el CH.... se ve tan tierno...


*Si cada vez estan mas notorias*



Chris_ALOR said:


> La veo mejor Catarindo, las palmeras le darán un "buevo" look... me parece o volvió a ser más notoria las piedras que la arena que trajeron hace unos años.
> 
> Traicionero es el mar de Puerto Inca, casi se quedan sin moderador.... xD


*È depende jojo mientras mas al fonde estes è mejor* 


AQPCITY said:


> catarindo es traicionera.. pero bacan.


----------



## AQP166 (Jul 15, 2009)

al_7heaven said:


> ^^ ...digamos que es el promedio, porque bien lo podrías hacer en 40 min si sabes como


40min??? no jooooo, en levitador? jejejej, tan muy cheveres las fotos de catarindo aunque cuando nadas ahi sales moreteado


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Bueh 2 mas de catarindo*


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

las piedras han aumentado drasticamente desde que vera ballon hizo el espigon del muelle artesanal de mollendo y un maretazo lo arrazo y la marea trajo las piedras por toda la costa norte de mollendo.

buenas fotos uomo


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Bueh el pequeño Muelle esta en mal estado pero tampoco es algo que malogre la vista jojojo *

*otra cosa no se si es impresion mi o que las playas de Mollendo cada vez la arena es mas tosca me parece o la han rellenado* :nuts:



AQPCITY said:


> las piedras han aumentado drasticamente desde que vera ballon hizo el espigon del muelle artesanal de mollendo y un maretazo lo arrazo y la marea trajo las piedras por toda la costa norte de mollendo.
> 
> buenas fotos uomo


----------



## EBNKIKE (Jan 31, 2011)

Asu , nunca me imagine que Mollenddo fuera asi, tengo que ir si o si, que me disculpe Camana pero Mollendo no puede esperar .


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Bueh lia el hotel è la primer foto è una casona muy hermosa y como dije en la pagina anterios las 3 casas poteadas eran una sola propiedad que es toda la manzana.

adicionalmente estas eran las dos casas de servicio
* :cheers:



Lia_01 said:


> Muy bonitas fotos. He escuchado de un hotel antiguo muy bonito creo que se llama Villa hotel, algo así, tienes alguna foto?


----------



## al_7heaven (Nov 19, 2007)

^^ ...ese es el colegio *María Auxiliadora* y ocupa toda la manzana :yes:


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Que bellas casonas hay en Mollendo, sería estupendo que las reestauren tan igual como lo hicieron en Arequipa.

Con respecto al tiempo de llegada a Mollendo desde Arequipa ¿A quién le creo?



al_7heaven said:


> ...Mollendo tiene 26 000 habitantes aproximadamente, y queda a 1 1/2 horas de la ciudad de Arequipa kay:





Victor23peru said:


> yo en mi camioneta la hago en una hora ^^





al_7heaven said:


> ^^ ...digamos que es el promedio, porque bien lo podrías hacer en 40 min si sabes como





AQP166 said:


> 40min??? no jooooo, en levitador? jejejej, tan muy cheveres las fotos de catarindo aunque cuando nadas ahi sales moreteado





AQPCITY said:


> 40 min /1 hora... :nuts: tremendo paleo,, solo en la variante te tiras 1 hora en trafico, del km 48 a matarani es 40 minutos y hasta mollendo 10 minutos mas.. un trayecto de 125 km , para llegar en 40 minutos deberas ir a 160 km/h desde arequipa +/-
> 
> Los buses hacen el trayecto en 2 horas 1/4


----------



## jocho (Apr 11, 2010)

CHIMUCHIK said:


> Que bellas casonas hay en Mollendo, sería estupendo que las reestauren tan igual como lo hicieron en Arequipa.
> 
> Con respecto al tiempo de llegada a Mollendo desde Arequipa ¿A quién le creo?


el promedio universal es 2 horas :nuts:


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

jocho said:


> el promedio universal es 2 horas :nuts:


Gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Tns razon la verdadno recuerdo bien pero chekiando las ofotos esas casonas ocupan mas de 1 manzana*



al_7heaven said:


> ^^ ...ese es el colegio *María Auxiliadora* y ocupa toda la manzana :yes:


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

En realidad no es lejos, lo que lo friega todo es el tráfico de la variante de Uchumayo... la distancia en linea recta son como 80 Km, con la nueva autopista uno demoraría 1h15m a 1h30m (aceptable), para ir a mi de mi casa a la universidad en hora punta demoro 1 hora :lol:.


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*mas de la Plaza Bolognesi tbm è una plaza muy linda!* :cheers:


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

Bueh la verdad que a Mollendo no iva desde que ra peke pero me desde hace dos años unas vueltas por Mollendo la verdad que es è una ciudad unica y con muchas sorpresas y super segura!



EBNKIKE said:


> Asu , nunca me imagine que Mollenddo fuera asi, tengo que ir si o si, que me disculpe Camana pero Mollendo no puede esperar .


----------



## Kykyou (Nov 18, 2010)

CHIMUCHIK said:


> Que bellas casonas hay en Mollendo, sería estupendo que las reestauren tan igual como lo hicieron en Arequipa.
> 
> Con respecto al tiempo de llegada a Mollendo desde Arequipa ¿A quién le creo?


si viajas en omnibus interprovincial esos en hora y media 2 horas si es lenteja.


En camioneta propia como en mi caso en una hora .


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

Grcias a todos por los comentariossssss ^^ seguimos 

Todo lo que hay en el malecon x la noche esto para Full!!!!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

gracias por las fotos, se nota un cambio en Mollendo, de todas me daré un salto en 2012


----------



## novascorpius (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow que hermosa ciudad, tiene un potencial enorme par el turismo, con un poco mas de inversion publico-privada esta ciudad sería un punto muy importante.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Tiene un buen alcalde, ojala que el mismo sea el proximo presidente regional.. Mollendo se prepara muy bien para recibir a los veraniantes de Arequipa ciudad y turistas.


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

Cda vez Mollendo esta mas bella si sera un punto importante del trurismo



novascorpius said:


> Wow que hermosa ciudad, tiene un potencial enorme par el turismo, con un poco mas de inversion publico-privada esta ciudad sería un punto muy importante.


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*mas de Molklendo Ciudad!*


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

esa casona en la Av. Mariscal Castilla está cerquísima de la ex-casa de mi abuelo


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

bravazas las pics ^^


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Gracias a todos por los comentarios!* :banana:



Victor23peru said:


> bravazas las pics ^^


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*mas del Ch. casonas Mollendinas* :cheers:


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

bien ahí con las fotos


----------



## Xtremizta (Feb 23, 2010)

oye yo quiero ir =/


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Muy bonitas las fotos.


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Estas invitado* ^^



Xtremizta said:


> oye yo quiero ir =/


*Gracias x los comentarios* 



EFVF said:


> bien ahí con las fotos





cmonzonc said:


> Muy bonitas las fotos.


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Bueh gente asi como para ir terminando el tema mas casonas porteñas*


----------



## jocho (Apr 11, 2010)

¡¡La calle Comercio!!
Adoro esa vía, sobre todo las cuadras entre las dos plazas. Excelente trabajo, estas fotos son lo máximo de lo máximo :cheers2: :applause: Prometo regresar el próximo verano SEA COMO SEA :cheers:


----------



## Kykyou (Nov 18, 2010)

bellas fotos de la segunda ciudad de la región .


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Muy bonito mollendo y la sombra de lo que fue en la república.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

^^ y que se debe preservar a toda costa... hace poco estuve con mi familia buscando una casona para comprar en Mollendo, el problema es que varias se encuentran abandonadas debido a problemas legales por tener varios dueños (herederos)... esto en gran medida impide poder rescatar buena parte del patrimonio arquitectónico de Mollendo para residencia temporal/permanente o para negocios. 

Me pregunto cuando saldrá alguna ley o punto en que el municipio sea dueño final del patrimonio de la ciudad.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

esas casonas la hacen ver mas porteña.. buenas fotos huomo.


----------



## RoVi (Jan 27, 2008)

Buenísimo el thread, gracias por todo


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Chris_ALOR said:


> ^^ y que se debe preservar a toda costa... hace poco estuve con mi familia buscando una casona para comprar en Mollendo, el problema es que varias se encuentran abandonadas debido a problemas legales por tener varios dueños (herederos)... esto en gran medida impide poder rescatar buena parte del patrimonio arquitectónico de Mollendo para residencia temporal/permanente o para negocios.
> 
> Me pregunto cuando saldrá alguna ley o punto en que el municipio sea dueño final del patrimonio de la ciudad.


Te vendo la mia. haha


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Bueh hora de partir tengo que cojer mi buss ya que en la 48 me esperan ^^ 

El Terminal de Mollendo Muy Lindo y limpio




























*

*Uomo no huomo asi como aclarar* :nuts:​ 


AQPCITY said:


> esas casonas la hacen ver mas porteña.. buenas fotos huomo.


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Bueh tenia que partir y cojer mi buss a la 48 ahi les dejo el final de mi estadia en La hermosa ciudad d Mollendo espero regresar al proximo verano y verla mas bella que de costumbre.*

*saludos! a todos y gracias por los comentarios*










*Ciao!* :cheers:​


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

Muchos recuerdos de infancia en esa avenida. Buenas fotos Uomo


----------

